# Solved: windows 7 and linux ubuntu boot order



## namo (Jan 17, 2009)

have windows 7 and Linux ubunto (with 2.5 and 2.6 kernal)

how can I choose which OS to start with automatically.

now at the startup a black screen appear where to choose from these OS but ubuntu is started automatically if I choose

I tried the command
sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst


but it ask for password and after that I can not type anything in the terminal


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

Install: startup-manager 
and choose the OS you want to start in there.



> it ask for password and after that I can not type anything in the terminal


 Do you mean you can't type anything at all? Or just the sudo password?

As a form of security Ubuntu will not show anything for the password - but it is there!

Just type the password (even though you can't see anything!) and hit enter


----------



## namo (Jan 17, 2009)

arochester said:


> Install: startup-manager
> and choose the OS you want to start in there.
> 
> Do you mean you can't type anything at all? Or just the sudo password?
> ...


I install startup-Manager on ubuntu and it worked. Thank you


----------

